# Added A Dro And Other Things To My Bridgeport Mill



## modela (Sep 11, 2016)

I finally found a good deal on a new Fagor DRO for my Bridgeport mill.  I also added a few other things at the same time including a shelf and some rubber flaps to catch cuttings.  Wanting a good place for the display, I opted to make a bracket and attach it to the adjacent cabinet.  What a great addition a DRO is.


A tray of wood adds some needed space.  Also attached is a rubber bib.


The Fagor Quill scale was the easiest to add.


Brackets were easy to install.  I also added protectors at the back and side.


----------



## BGHansen (Sep 11, 2016)

Your only regret regarding the DRO is that you didn't buy it sooner!  Congrats!

Bruce


----------



## modela (Sep 11, 2016)

BGHansen said:


> Your only regret regarding the DRO is that you didn't buy it sooner!  Congrats!
> 
> Bruce


You are right.  In addition, I fussed too much about how I was going to install it.

Jim


----------



## Martin W (Sep 12, 2016)

Great job, The DRO will be very handy as well as the shelf. The rubber apron will work well also. If I may ask, did you purchase the DRO from a supplier? Ive been looking for one also.
Martin W


----------



## modela (Sep 12, 2016)

Martin W said:


> Great job, The DRO will be very handy as well as the shelf. The rubber apron will work well also. If I may ask, did you purchase the DRO from a supplier? Ive been looking for one also.
> Martin W


I bought it on ebay.  Industryrecycles was the merchant.   They had several.  Although it was for a 42" Bridgeport, I could use it on my 36".  It was cheap at $600.  They sold out quite quickly.  I have purchased clamps, tools, and other things from them.

Goo luck.


----------

